# What Einstein Told His Cook 2.



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you ever wondered:
Why all cream cheese seems to come from Philadelphia?
Whether your ice cream meets the legal maximum of 50% air?
How to cool a drink with ice without watering it down?
Why onions make us cry?
Why brick ovens bake better bread and pizza?
Whether marinating works?

Do you believe:
Baking soda in the refrigerator absorbs odors:
A blood spot in an egg means it's fertilized:
Double-yolk eggs hatch twin chicks:
Bananas contain more calories as they ripen and get sweeter:
"Diver scallops" are harvested by divers?

Well, this book answers these questions and many, many more. It's a book about kitchen science unplugged. I even found out that those cooks on TV that keep saying that they carmelize onions and meats and stuff are wrong. You can only carmelize sugar. Maillard browning is the appropriate name for browning your onions. The other kind of browning is "enzymatic browning". The kind of browning that occurs when you cut an apple for example. The author's name is Robert L. WOLKE. This is the second volume in his "Einstein" book series. If you really want learn some cool stuff read this one.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good one.Have to check it out.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Carmelizing onions is true. When you slowly cook the onions, it breaks down the natural sugars and that's what carmelizes. Oh, you can add sugar if you're in a hurry, but the natural process takes an hour or more if done correctly.


----------

